# back in the game



## Summer

Going to be starting over again, with the same 29 gal i started with years ago. tonight's mission is cleaning.


----------



## big b

Cool, don't forget to post pics .


----------



## Summer

start!! my good camera is w/ a friend so cell pics for now


----------



## majerah1

Yay!


----------



## big b

Do you have any plans for stocking yet?


----------



## FishFlow

ah, the invisible tetra. Excellent selection! 

Glad to have ya back!


----------



## Summer

big b said:


> Do you have any plans for stocking yet?


lookin like bettas


----------



## big b

Summer said:


> lookin like bettas


Did Bev put you up to this?


----------



## Summer

she trained me years ago


----------



## big b

Well you are her protégé.


----------



## Summer

indeed


----------



## big b

Some say that on a dark and stormy night you can hear her whispering in your ear "Get a betta....."


----------



## FishFlow

big b said:


> Some say that on a dark and stormy night you can hear her whispering in your ear "Get a betta....."


Hahaha. *laugh out loud


----------



## Summer

She whispers lots of things in my ears.


----------



## big b

That's creepy.....


----------



## Summer

Don't judge.


----------



## majerah1

Tehe


----------



## Summer

ready or not, here we go. fishless cycle day1 dosed to 44ppm give or take.


----------



## majerah1

Woot! Cannot wait! In the mean time, Ill be growing out some extra special plants and some fishes too. Which, depending on you, I have the ocellata pr, which the male is still young, not large enough to spawn with the female just yet, OR if you wanna wait longer, pallifina babies are steadily growing under the care of daddy mac.


----------



## Summer

oooh palifina


----------



## Summer

Today's ammonia test revealed that it is still hovering in that 4 ppm range and so we wait. Tested my Ph to make sure nothing changed majorly since last tanks because the water authority changed things but it turned blue instantly so its still high 7.6 ++


----------



## Summer

still holding strong


----------



## Summer

side note, ISO plants...preferably clippings that you'd otherwise toss and want very little for or be willing to send for shipping. I'm poor at the moment and just want to get a start on things


----------



## Summer

Ammonia is the same, maybe slightly lighter but not much change. ***PATIENTLY WAITING*** I may end up seeding the tank if I run into my aunt soon to get some gunk.


----------



## big b

All good things come in time.


----------



## Summer

quit talkin nonsense at me


----------



## big b

Haha lol.


----------



## Summer

Will be picking up some used filter media from a friend tomorrow.


----------



## big b

Any plans for live plants?


----------



## Summer

thats a silly question.


----------



## majerah1

Lol


----------



## FishFlow

Lol. Picking up media now huh.

So.. Are the bettas in the mail yet? 

Let me know if you want some baby swords. They are 2" - 3" tall. I have like 9 of them. (They keep growing bev!! make it stop!!!.

Can these be grown emeresed? hummm....


----------



## majerah1

FishFlow said:


> Lol. Picking up media now huh.
> 
> So.. Are the bettas in the mail yet?
> 
> Let me know if you want some baby swords. They are 2" - 3" tall. I have like 9 of them. (They keep growing bev!! make it stop!!!.
> 
> Can these be grown emeresed? hummm....


Hey youre the one who wanted swords. You didnt specify really how many so 

Yes you can grow them emersed but they still need humidity, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Summer

So new plan stocking wise since the betta arent ready and we're about to go into the tundra season of PA. I'll be getting 2 BN plecos, and then i'm torn between doing a sorority tank of female fancy bettas, or a community tank. Any other suggestions??


----------



## majerah1

This. In a 29 you could essentially fill it with a small sorority and some schoolers.


----------



## Summer

You don't think they'd chase and harass the schoolers?


----------



## majerah1

I think everyone will chase and harass each other. The schoolers will indeed help disperse the attention giving some of the girls a rest if need be.


----------



## Summer

Well my aunt dropped off some of her gravel at moms. She didnt have it with water though, it was just damp. Hoping some good stuff was still on it...guess i'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Summer

majerah1 said:


> I think everyone will chase and harass each other. The schoolers will indeed help disperse the attention giving some of the girls a rest if need be.



Is that what we like to call "organized chaos" LOL how many girlies is a safe number oh mighty betta master?


----------



## Summer

tested. only been an hour since i put the gravel in so i doubt it did anything but there is def. a difference between yesterday and today so things may be moving along a tad.


----------



## Summer

still not much of a change. thinkin no goodies were on the gravel


----------



## Summer

I just secured 7+ female bettas of various colors for my tank, so its a sorority tank def. Also have 2 BN plecs coming. Thinking I'll hold off on any schoolers at least until I see how the tank does w/ that many in it and I install another filter.


----------



## majerah1

Very nice! Youll love the girls from jackie. Beautiful ladies!


----------



## Summer

I'm excited because this is essentially their retirement. She said some have tumors, some have been breeders etc. So this is their final destination to live out life as spoiled ladies.


----------



## Summer

added some actual media to the filter today so hopefully see results tomorrowish. Gettin impatient to start this project for real


----------



## Summer

just tested. still no change. impatience grumble grumble


----------



## FishFlow

What were the readings?? If you're dosing 4ppm daily, this should be done in 10 days!!


----------



## majerah1

Patience, my student...


----------



## Summer

Hey. At some point I have to be not a student any more. I at least like to pretend I know what the heck I'm doing at this stage!


----------



## Summer

got some baby swords in from wes!!


----------



## big b

Awesome. Pics please.


----------



## Summer

will do later when I have some time.


----------



## FishFlow

Summer said:


> got some baby swords in from wes!!


These were re-gifted from Bev!!


----------



## majerah1

RE-GIFTER!!!!!

LOL I'm shocked you waited this long to send some of. I sent what, eleven and the big guy?


----------



## Summer

Bev's swords get around


----------



## Summer

One little piece at a time it's coming together


----------



## majerah1

Love it! Needs more plants... LOL We will make a jungle outta that thing yet!


----------



## big b

Looking good so far. Any plans for other plants?


----------



## Summer

LOL B! You need to get to know me better. OF COURSE there will be other plants. So many plants you can barely see the feeshes  I LOVE THE PLANTS!


----------



## Summer

Saw a decrease in ammonia today. Dosing again and see what we have tomorrow.


----------



## big b

How about putting some moss on that drift wood?


----------



## Summer

There's going to be a lot more added when Ihave money to do it. I promise a beautifully aquascaped tank


----------



## FancyFish

Süßwassertang would be lovely on that piece of driftwood!


----------



## Summer

oooh it would I'll have to see if I can track some down when I'm ready!


----------



## Summer

I also want to get some java ferns or vals...something tall.


----------



## FancyFish

Summer said:


> oooh it would I'll have to see if I can track some down when I'm ready!


 I know where you can get some


----------



## Summer

oh yea? haha awesome. I spent my budget (and then some...and some more) this past week on fish and stuff to get the tank running. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll be able to get on having some plants sent out


----------



## Summer

Tank is cycled! Fish are on their way...BN plecos arrive Thursday and my Betta Sorority arrive Friday! 

Also added a new bulb to the fixture and a few rocks to the tank. I'll update with pics soon but I"m still not happy with how it looks right now. Basically I Stuck what I could in there to break up the line of vision for the betta ladies, until I can get what I want to make it look how I want. LOL


----------



## Summer

new friends <3 ignore ugly gravel just a drip acclimation bucket.
















Thank you to Nat (chipmunk1210) for these cute lil fellas


----------



## majerah1

Awh! Adorable!


----------



## FishFlow

took about 3 looks before I saw the one in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Summer

lol he was playing hide n seek


----------



## Summer

A few pics. BN are hiding in the tank so I havnt been able to get pics of them since adding. 


























poor swords are still adjusting.


----------



## majerah1

Looks good! Trim the dying leaves off the swords, and that should help them come back.


----------



## Summer

Got some new fishes today!


----------



## Summer

and about 8 others as well


----------



## majerah1

That red is amazing! You need a big fluffy boy for her.


----------



## ali448

Good luck with the restored tank. I thought an old tank couldn't be used after it had been dry for a while. Something about the seals leaking. Is that a myth?


----------



## Summer

Never had an issue with any used tank at all and many purchase used tanks. A leaky seal can always be fixed if it does crop up though.


----------



## Summer

Small update. Rearranged a bit, added some plants...still needs more but ya know, havnt hit that lotto yet lol Actually holding out on buying more plants til I get the 70 gal going, as I plan to have better light and co2 on it.


----------



## Summer

oh and also, know i got some algae on the glass there LOL I need to buy a new scraper and it doesnt bother me too much, yet. lol


----------



## FishFlow

Summer said:


> A few pics. BN are hiding in the tank so I havnt been able to get pics of them since adding.


Plecos, hiding? Get out of town!!!!!!!

:nerd:


----------



## FishFlow

Tks for the update! 

Rooting for them swords!!! come on swords!


----------



## majerah1

Sword abusers!


----------



## big b

W


----------



## Summer

w?


----------



## big b

Sorry, the computer cut off my post and didn't post the whole thing. I was trying to say
Why get an algae scrubber when you can get an otto?


----------



## Summer

Tank is already pretty well stocked, and need more than just one Oto.


----------



## big b

20 gallons right?


----------



## Summer

29


----------

